# Small victories



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been trying to remind myself all night that today's training session was successful. Because it was. The actual grooming on the other hand... :banghead:



The big man is not only eager to go for car rides now but decided that leaping into the car anyway possible is preferable to being left behind. That it took me literally lifting the beast out of the boot of my car as he attempted to squeeze himself over the seat and into the passenger area, because he wanted to ride so bad, that's actually a success. Definitely. [sarcasm rating: 2.85]


We exited the vehicle and crossed the parking lot with at least 3 inches between the ground and our belly! Not exactly upright and confident, but constant forward momentum has to be a success. [sadly, no sarcasm]

I'm not going to think about the damn automatic door that only spooks us every other trip. Not thinking about it. NOT THINKING ABOUT... ugh. Maybe there was a new shadow? Maybe they cleaned it recently and it was more reflective? Maybe we approached it too slowly, too quickly, at the wrong angle? ERrrgh. Damn inconsistently scary door.

There was definite pulling towards the wash area and a full foot of air below the belly once inside. Clear progress. *Reminder to self: work on leash skills and ignore how embarrassing it is to be walking a puffy white alligator instead of a poodle.

The bath itself was down to a mere hour, though I forgot to condition, and only the top third of my body was completely drenched at the end. I'm pretty sure the ridiculous aprons the store provides are meant ironically.

Tried using a baking soda rinse after the shampoo to speed drying time. Seemed to help though the fact that he was still partially shaved from last time helped more. *Reminder to self: short hair dries faster, keep telling yourself this when you go to run your fingers through Danno's hair and there isn't any.

Able to use the HV dryer on everywhere I wanted to. A little chin rubbing, a few kibble and 30 minutes later, totally dry and brushed out Spoo. YAY! Take a moment and enjoy the only real moment of success. Try not to chicken out and just leave him fuzzy.

Haven't quite given up on using combs with the 40 blade to get longer coat lengths, but must say the #4FC was faster and he tolerated it everywhere except the bottom 1/3 of his legs and on his chest. Need to find a blade that will leave more coat though. OMG he's so BALD. :ahhhhh:

At the end of the training session (remember, not a groom, a training session, breathe in, breathe out), Danno was perky and tail wagging and there was no vomitting or blood (for either of us.)

Actually, he let me clip his nails and shave a little bit around his face with a #10 before he got too nervous and stopped taking treats. So that's good. And the hubby is much happier now that he has a fluffy excuse for a tail again. 

Now if only I could find a way to ignore the fact that my dog looks hideous while focusing on these small victories.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Before:



















After:


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Just remember the Small victories are very important baby steps
so don't beat yourself up. :grouphug:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think he looks fine - and that you both did very well! Far better to have a happy poodle in a slightly imperfect cut, than a perfect cut and a stressed, unhappy poodle (that's what Poppy keeps telling me!).


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep - I agree with what fjm said.

Pippin generally looks like she's been done with a lawnmower, BUT the grooming is getting less stressful for both of us, and I am actually getting more confident and slightly more proficient. It's NOT EASY!! 

And I think he looks absolutely fine 

Are you being trained by a groomer? That would be so useful and better than my hit-and-miss attempts!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

hello
I love you poodle tale story! I take it that Danno is fearful? 
Have you tried rescue remedy? might help.
DON'T forget to give yourself rescue remedy as well, it works in about 15 minutes to just take the edge off. I use it with rescue dogs and with dogs who are a little nervous. it does seem to help
you did a great job, by the way.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Please give him a break, the scary automatic door is the Poodle Eating variety! LOL!! I used to work at a groom shop (I was NOT a groomer, though they kept trying to make me one). I think he looks fine! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jul 23, 2013)

I think he looks great


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*He's bald everywhere except his hairy hobbit feet*

Thanks everyone! Felt good to vent to people who understand. Hubby thinks anything that's not the poodle equivalent of an Afro is perfect and friends think shaved to look like a lab is best. None of them appreciate the poodle clips and I love them so much that it just makes me cringe at what I'm doing to the poor fellow.



Manxcat said:


> Pippin generally looks like she's been done with a lawnmower, BUT the grooming is getting less stressful for both of us, and I am actually getting more confident and slightly more proficient. It's NOT EASY!!


Thanks! Makes me feel better knowing Pippin sports the obvious DIY do too. 

The chewed up lawnmower look was what I was left with after trying to use the pop on plastic comb clip thingies with my #40 blade last week. His legs were nice and even and the length hid how bad his feet were, but the body length was just buggered. 

The #4FC went through like butter (even though I left my good comb at home like an idiot and had to just slicker brush him out beforehand). His body and hind quarters almost look as even as if I'd taken him in for a shave down. I just hate having to shave him so close cause it shows off his sway back and his bow legs and all the big lumpies he has. And he looks more pink than white cause his coat is so thin. 

Will have to research blades more and see if there's like a 2 or 0 or something that will leave it longer without using the comb clip. Heck, are there negative numbered blades that put the hair back on? Those would be awesome! 

--------

The main issue I have is that his feet are just impossible for me to do. Maybe if I just work on getting him comfortable with having his feet handled and the clipper vibrating against his toes I can find somewhere close to take him just to shave his feet. Though the constant injuries to his feet were one of the reasons (besides his stress and heart condition) that the vet wanted us to forego the groomer for a while. 

Please feel free to list any youtube videos or tutorials for purchase on feet. I'm really at the point where I think it's magic and the groomers just WILL the hair off them cause I don't get it.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hope this helps 







And her blog

Pet Grooming: The Good, The Bad, & The Furry: Shaving Poodle Feet


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Extra sensitive skin?*



PoodleFoster said:


> I take it that Danno is fearful? Have you tried rescue remedy? might help.


Hi, PoodleFoster, have not heard of Rescue Remedy. Will research. Danno is a a former BYB stud dog and has the associated physical and psychological issues of a poorly bred & worse raised poodle. Recently we *finally* got control of his physical issues and so he's started responding to operand conditioning using food rewards. We have to be careful of what supplements we give him, but will definitely look into it. Thx. 



AngelsMommy said:


> Hope this helps


Hmm, maybe I need a diagram for dummies about it cause that still looks like magic to me. Wave the clippers in the general vicinity of the toes and *poof* the hair disappears and the dog's foot is even and not patchy and irritated / red in places.

Actually, I think I'm going to have to take photos of his feet and get feedback. *Maybe his skin is just extra sensitive? *

I'm using a brand new, completely cold #10 blade, I'm not pressing down against his foot, just swiping the blade smoothly against the skin and I swear the knuckles and edges of the pads look like they are about to bleed. He doesn't lick them or favor them afterwards like my toy poodle would when the groomer used a #30 on her feet, but it just looks wrong.

I don't have this problem with using the #10 on his boy bits and tail area. Just his feet.

And the toe webbing part still terrifies me, though that video much more clearly showed how to stretch it than what I've seen in other vids.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

He definitely looks happier afterwards. Maybe he enjoyed it more than he let on. :laugh:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I think he looks really good, and that you did great. I am still trying to get up enough nerve to try grooming my spoos. The most I've done so far is to shave my tpoo Oreo's face.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think your 'baby steps' are giant leaps! You both came out of it unscathed....what more could you ask! AND he looks just fine! Like they say, 2 steps forward, 1 step back, it'll just take a little longer to reach the finish line!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Jacamar said:


> He definitely looks happier afterwards. Maybe he enjoyed it more than he let on. :laugh:


Crossing fingers, we definitely made progress in his tolerating the whole thing. The car and the dryers are the biggest success. He is not spooked by either anymore. But don't let the before fool you, that was his, didn't want me to make him get out of the car face. I made the mistake of opening the trunk to store my grooming bag before taking him to toilet and he jumped in there before I could even get the hatch all the way up.

And my husband was sneaking the camera in the last photo. Danno hates having anything pointed at his face, especially cameras.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for that video link, AngelsMommy. It certainly helped me.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ciscley said:


> Hmm, maybe I need a diagram for dummies about it cause that still looks like magic to me. Wave the clippers in the general vicinity of the toes and *poof* the hair disappears and the dog's foot is even and not patchy and irritated / red in places.
> 
> Actually, I think I'm going to have to take photos of his feet and get feedback. *Maybe his skin is just extra sensitive? *
> 
> ...


Hi Ciscley
If you take the clipper and do a downward stroke then it will leave a bit more hair in place and you are not as likely to have an uh oh. As far as the webbing, I have used kindergard scissors to get that clipped as they fit that small space. I suggest getting someone to help hold the foot steady while you are gaining practice and confidence. As well as your dogs trust.  Treats will also help. High value treats! lol make this something that your boy looks forward to doing together. I start with a treat and finish with a treat and give tidbits throughout. Small tasty bits that are not messy but very good tasting to my baby! lol Think pleasure producing for him and it will make it easier. Never force an issue, work through it. He has had more than enough trauma and I know you are doing all you can to give him a great life. While he may have had a rough start, the two of you can have a great rest of his life together. I know that I have friends that adopted a puppy mill dam and gave her a super last few years of life. And all were blessed!.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Nose hair trimmer?*

Thanks, everyone. I'm going to put my big girl panties on tomorrow and try the feet again. Cross your fingers for me. Do some poodle prayers. 

---
Semi-related, my husband said I should try using one of those As Seen On TV type micro shavers while I'm getting Danno used to the clippers. He was assuming it will be much less vibration and I'll certainly be much less fearful of hurting him. Has anyone tried this or is it beyond ridiculous? Danno has very straight and sparse hair, especially on his feet (think Maltese type hair vs. poodle curls), so he probably has a better chance than most of it working.

Also, in googling the silly things I found 



that also has a nose trimmer attachment. I'm wondering if that would work for trimming ear hair or for trimming between the paw pads...


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Treats + Bikini Trimmer = First Clean Foot!!!*

SUCCESS!!!:elephant:

My husband thinks he's a genius now for thinking of the damn micro trimmer, but who cares, it WORKED!!! Danno now has one reasonably poodle-y foot!!!!

I took *AngelsMommy's* advice and got my husband to help give treats while I worked. It took a while before he had his timing correct with the treats - only giving them when the clippers were on Danno's foot and he was calmly letting me shave him. I was worried about getting too excited (really, I'm like giddy right now) and accidentally hurting him from being careless, so I took lots of breaks to test that the trimmer blade wasn't getting warm and while it took 30 minutes to do the one foot, by the end he had clearly associated the sound / feel of the trimmer with the treats. 

YAY CLASSICAL CONDITIONING!!!! 

As soon as I would turn the trimmer on, Danno would turn his head towards Mike and lean his nose in for a treat. And he even let me take photos afterwards while holding his foot without being nervous. Next up, dremmeling those nails.

And now for the before and afters, including a shot of the ridiculous trimmer and the small mound of hair - all from only one foot! Drumroll, please... :drum:


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

When I clip my girl's feet, I scissor them by hand while she sleeps. I can take my time and can get them almost as short as shaving. I do between her pads that way too. I've been grooming her outside on a table and she tolerates that so much better than inside. Happy accident I figured that out. I didn't want the ac to freeze her or blow her fur around the house. First time ever the neighbors didn't think I was holding a puppy massacre in my house. Lol


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Aww, she just wanted to enjoy the fresh air. Gotta love those happy accidents.

And very cool that she's so comfortable with being touched on her feet that she doesn't wake up. My boy is only just now getting to the point where he will fall asleep if I'm sitting on the floor next to him. He's just always on hyper alert, waiting for something to flee from. The other night he fell asleep with his head in my lap for the first time ever. It was like magic. *Poof* he's a poodle! Then about 10 mins later my husband sat down on the couch too quickly and Danno was off and hiding in his bed. *sigh*

I had been using scissors for between Danno's pads previously too. I'd comb the hair out well and scissor what I could, but he pulled his feet so violently that I was very afraid he'd move and I'd nick him with them. One of the reasons I'm trying so hard to master the clippers even though I could technically scissor his whole body, I feel like clippers (with the right blade) are just safer than scissor for most things.


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

Poor guy, was he a rescue? I got my girl from the lady down the road so she's known me since she was just a few weeks old. Unfortunately, the breeder doesn't acclimate the puppies to anything more than minimal grooming.


----------

